# VirtualBox-ose



## gpatrick (Feb 9, 2010)

I've installed VirtualBox-ose from ports and have setup bridged 
networking because I couldn't get NAT to work. However, now that
bridged networking is used in the guest, my host doesn't have
internet access.  Since the hosts nic was bridged to the guest I
used a second nic but that device also couldn't get Internet access.

I have experience with VirtualBox 2.x-3.x on an OpenSolaris host and didn't run into any problems with networking, but it doesn't seem to work the same with a FreeBSD host.

Has anyone used bridged, NAT, and internal-only networking in 
VirtualBox-ose and what configuration did you use for the host and guest vm's?


----------



## adamk (Feb 9, 2010)

I've used NAT and bridged with virtualbox in FreeBSD.  I did not have to change a single configuration option in VirtualBox (or FreeBSD) other than selecting the networking option I wanted to use in the VM settings.

Adam


----------



## gpatrick (Feb 10, 2010)

What were your host and guest IPs and subnets, if I may ask?

Using 192.168.1.0/24 on the host and guest (bridged) doesn't work for my host. The guest has Internet access but my host doesn't, only when I stop the VM.  

If I also recall, I thought I setup a guest VM with internal-only and was able to ping my router (.1), but get nothing when setup the same way with the FreeBSD host.


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2010)

hosts IP was 192.168.5.101 with a netmask of 255.255.255.0.  Not sure about the guests IP address.  It was whatever it got from the DHCP server 

Adam


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 10, 2010)

I use bridged and am using 192.168.1.0/24 for both guest and host. No other changes on vbox network setting. Both guest and host can see each other and access the Internet.

And I'm using one NIC.


----------



## gpatrick (Feb 10, 2010)

MAC conflict.  Fixed and running fine now.

VirtualBox-ose on a FreeBSD host has much lower overhead than when I was using the PEUL binary on an OpenSolaris host.


----------

